# Button kleiner als Textfeld mit gleicher Höhe



## schaefli (5. Apr 2007)

Hallo!
Wenn ich meinen Button und mein Textfeld auf eine Höhe von 25 px setze, dann schauen sie in der Entwicklungsumgebung gleich hoch aus. Im Browser hingegen ist das Textfeld höher!
Wie kann das sein?

MfG
schaefli


----------



## merlin2 (26. Apr 2007)

Informationen ungenügend:
Welcher Browser?
Welche Umgebung?
Code?


----------



## muuh (28. Apr 2007)

Umgebung:
Visual Web Pack
Browser: Problem besteht jetz nur mehr bei IE 7
Code (Style):

Button:
border-width: 1px; padding: 1px; height: 25px; left: " + xStyle + "px; top: "+ yStyle + "px; position: absolute; text-align: center; vertical-align: middle; width: 25px; max-height: 25px

Textfeld:
border-width: 1px solid black; padding: 0px; height: 25x; left: "+xStyle+"px; top: "+yStyle+"px; position: absolute; text-align: center; vertical-align: middle; width: 25px; max-height: 25px; max-width: 25px


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Apr 2007)

Das hat doch nichts mit Java zu tun. Es ist CSS



			
				muuh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Browser: Problem besteht jetz nur mehr bei IE 7



Der InternetExcluder hat von Haus aus so seine Probleme
mit der Interpretation von CSS-code.


----------



## muhh (28. Apr 2007)

ich weiß, dass das nichts mit java zu tun hat, sondern ein css problem ist, nur weiß ich nicht, wie man das lösen kann


----------



## merlin2 (28. Apr 2007)

Warum schreibst du's dann nicht gleich hin?
Wurde doch bereits gesagt: Das liegt am Browser!


----------



## WeirdAl (28. Apr 2007)

muhh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich weiß, dass das nichts mit java zu tun hat, sondern ein css problem ist, nur weiß ich nicht, wie man das lösen kann



Wenn Du das weisst, wieso stellst Du dann hier die Frage :roll: ? SCNR

Cu
Alex


----------



## Guest (29. Apr 2007)

ich hab mir gedacht, es weiß vielleicht jemand, was ich ins css-file schreibn muss, damit dieses problem behoben wird


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Apr 2007)

Da bist du sicher besser in einem CSS-Forum aufgehoben.

Googeln mußt du schon alleine.


----------

